# Oats. Steel Cut Oats.



## Mister Moo

Cold weather coming. Brown sugar and skim milk and steel cut oats. I am getting a real jones for steel cut oatmeal.

Imported...










Mass market...

and organic...










Yumm. Steel cut oats.

With bacon on the side.


----------



## bazookajoe

:tu

:tu:tu (if you have the extra time)


----------



## Darrell

I love oat meal. I drizzle it with melted peanut butter sometimes. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

bazookajoe said:


> :tu:tu (if you have the extra time)


Yes! That's my A#1 oat and well worth the extra 15-minutes of ignoring what is sticking to the bottom of the saucepan! I just didn't nail down the picture. Well done. Here here.


----------



## hova45

Mister Moo said:


> Cold weather coming. Brown sugar and skim milk and steel cut oats. I am getting a real jones for steel cut oatmeal.
> 
> Imported...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass market...
> 
> and organic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumm. Steel cut oats.
> 
> With bacon on the side.


I only eat the McCans throw some raisins and I am good to go


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

I just buy it in bulk at the local whole foods store. Cook on the stovetop for about 10 minutes before bed and leave it. Get up in the morning, heat and eat! I always add something; fresh berries, dried berries, nuts, raisins, cinnamon, etc :dr


----------



## BigFrankMD

I just eat the 2 dollar a tub crap from Wal-mart. Water + oats = yummy mush.


----------



## Irons

Steel cut! GOOD TIMES! :dr


----------



## Mark C

Oatmeal doesn't do it for me. Breakfast is a time for eggs, meat, biscuits and coffee. Unfortunately I've only got time for all that on the weekends...


----------



## zipper

Don't get me wrong. I love oats...but my heart lies with grits! So tasty, and It's versatile too!


----------



## zemekone

Bob's Red Mill...

when im dieting down... Bob's Red Mill has saved me many times!


----------



## Cheeto

I like oatmeal...but I've never had steel cut oats. How do they compare to these?


----------



## 68TriShield

zipper said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love oats...but my heart lies with grits! So tasty, and It's versatile too!


Good quality steel cut Grits are the shiznit!

Shrimp and Grits...MMM :dr


----------



## boonedoggle

Why does Steel cutting them make them better? Would Gold Cut Oats be even costlier and Iron Cut oats be a substantial source of Iron? Am I way off here?

I like grits.


----------



## Mister Moo

Cheeto said:


> I like oatmeal...but I've never had steel cut oats. How do they compare to these?


Like comparing generic your-own-refrigerator lunchmeat sandwich on stale white bread to a prime rib dinner at The Palm in Chicago.


----------



## billybarue

After cooking take them off the stove add cream/milk to consistency you like and let it simmer (not really, low heat @200) in the oven for about 15 minutes - makes them extra creamy!

Love oatmeal, but rarely have the time to take and cook the good stuff.


----------



## Mister Moo

boonedoggle said:


> Why does Steel cutting them make them better? Would Gold Cut Oats be even costlier and Iron Cut oats be a substantial source of Iron? Am I way off here?
> 
> I like grits.


Gold cut oats are my dream; plutonium cut oats my nightmare. Raw oats have a hard shell that doesn't eat well; steel (blade) cut oats are chopped sections of the whole oat, less the hull. Rolled oats, by comparison, have been steamed, crushed, mashed, and toasted. Steel cut oats have a much nuttier flavor and more texture in the eating - it is less mush and more (not quite) crunch. Do yourself a favor - have some steel cut oatmeal. With crispy bacon.


----------



## Mister Moo

zemekone said:


> Bob's Red Mill...
> 
> when im dieting down... Bob's Red Mill has saved me many times!


You are obviously a man in the know but do YOU have the muscle to back up my claims of steel-cut goodness? Heh heh.

And for those nabobs of oat-negativism that dropped by here to say *they* don't eat steel cut oats (blah blah blah)... how about you all go start your own eggs and grits thread somewhere else fer cripes sake. This is a steel (and, marginally, gold) cut oats thread. With crispy bacon.

Jeezo. Like a buncha kids ringing doorbells and running. Eggs and grits in an oat thread. Where's the dignity?


----------



## boonedoggle

Mister Moo said:


> Gold cut oats are my dream; plutonium cut oats my nightmare. Raw oats have a hard shell that doesn't eat well; steel (blade) cut oats are chopped sections of the whole oat, less the hull. Rolled oats, by comparison, have been steamed, crushed, mashed, and toasted. Steel cut oats have a much nuttier flavor and more texture in the eating - it is less mush and more (not quite) crunch. Do yourself a favor - have some steel cut oatmeal. With crispy bacon.


Will do! I am always looking for something different for my weekend breakfast!


----------



## Mister Moo

boonedoggle said:


> Will do! I am always looking for something different for my weekend breakfast!


Get the powerful 30-minute cooktime oats, not the girlie quick ones. Taste test as they thicken to find your texture sweet spot. Leave a little crunch.

As noted, you can cook partway at night and leave on the stovetop 'til morning. They are very durable. Also, you can make a double, triple or fourple recipe and put the balance in the 'fridge (for days and days and days) - it will reheat by stove or nuke about like new. The "too much cooking time" thing is a red herring for the eggs and instant grits slackers. Ignore them. Cook once, eat for days.


----------



## Guest

Mister Moo said:


> Cold weather coming.


What do you mean coming? It be here. Standing 27 right now..

I'll take my mushy rolled oats for oaton bread, now thats fine eats.


----------



## adsantos13

bazookajoe said:


> :tu:tu (if you have the extra time)


I love this stuff.

I like to saute some fresh fruit in butter and add it to the oats. Or, I like to add cut bananas and a teaspoon of Droste Dark Cocoa powder. Yum.


----------



## hova45

I usually cook a bunch of it for the week and freeze it then I just warm it up in the microwave and add fruit dried cranberries are also good.


----------



## Andyman

Man I wish I liked oatmeal.. in the last 6 months, I lost 20lbs and I am trying to bulk back up.. I am up 9lbs.. anyway I digress..

If I hate regular (quaker) oatmeal is there a chance I would like the good stuff?


----------



## hova45

Andyman said:


> Man I wish I liked oatmeal.. in the last 6 months, I lost 20lbs and I am trying to bulk back up.. I am up 9lbs.. anyway I digress..
> 
> If I hate regular (quaker) oatmeal is there a chance I would like the good stuff?


The taste difference is noticeable, I don't like quaker instant either and I love the steel cut stuff. Give it a try


----------



## Mister Moo

hova45 said:


> The taste difference is noticeable, I don't like quaker instant either and I love the steel cut stuff. Give it a try


:tpd: Concur. The man from Yew Nork sez it like it is.

Steel cut tastes better for sure and it has a more "eatable" texture; closer to meat than mush. Steel cut oats are a totally manly food.


----------



## bazookajoe

Mister Moo said:


> ...Cook once, eat for days.


:tu If you store the extra in a square or rectangular (for the geometrists, I know a square is a rectangle) container it forms into a loaf so you can have yourself a nice manly slab of steel cut with your crispy bacon.


----------



## Mister Moo

bazookajoe said:


> :tu If you store the extra in a square or rectangular (for the geometrists, I know a square is a rectangle) container it forms into a loaf so you can have yourself a nice manly slab of steel cut with your crispy bacon.


Spot on, Bazoo'oe. This is quieting down the eggs and grits wranglers who tried busting up the chuck wagon. Well done.

Hee'yahhhhh.... Take 'em to Missouri (after eating your steel cut oats)!


----------



## 68TriShield

Mister Moo said:


> :tpd: Concur. The man from Yew Nork sez it like it is.
> 
> Steel cut tastes better for sure and it has a more "eatable" texture; closer to meat than mush. Steel cut oats are a totally manly food.


Does this mean if I question my manhood,steel cut oats will straighten me out?


----------



## Mister Moo

68TriShield said:


> Does this mean if I question my manhood,steel cut oats will straighten me out?


You are trying to bait me, aren't you? Lissen - I like you 'shield, I really do. But you come into a steel cut oats thread and start chatting up shrimp and grits. You need to take a look in the mirror and ask of yourself, "What would the DUKE do? How MANY bowls of steel cut oats do I need to eat?", not, "WILL they straighten me out?"

Shrimp and grits in an steel cut oat thread... that's like pouring your Fetzer Brothers chablis up a rope.


----------



## tzaddi

Yes, yes, Steel Cut Oats...toothy goodness.

We are fortunate enough here in Redding to still have our own working mill. Moore's Flour Mill. I like to take full adavantage of it's proximity.

Here is what I do with my Oats, (Steel Cut of course).

Heat up a skillet, it can be cast iron, clad bottom stainless steel but none of the coated stuff, (bleh). Like I said heat up a skillet with a little of your best oil (I use EVOO) or butter if you roll that way. Add the oats and proceed to move them around as if you where preparing a pilaf. Keep them moving and as you do watch, smell and listen until you get a hint of brown and a whiff of nuttiness. Careful not to burn, as the nose picks up the nutty goodness add the water and watch the sizzle. I then throw in a handful of dried "craisins", that's what the boys in marketing are calling dried cranberries these days. You can add any dried fruit or nuts or nothing at all. I place the lid on and turn off them burner, (I am using an electric stove with a slow cool down and a heavy clad bottom skillet your cook time will vary). I then enjoy my coffee while I check the forum and in short bit of time I return back to the kitchen for my tasty, healthy breakfast/anytime treat.

So toasty, so nutty, so toothy, I love 'em. :tu

For those that are fans of *Good Eats* Episode EA1E06 is titled "Oatmeal Cusine" and according to my research the next AIR TIMES are:
December 28, 2007 11:00 PM ET/PT
December 29, 2007 2:00 AM ET/PT

-Richard


----------



## BigFrankMD

tzaddi said:


> For those that are fans of *Good Eats* Episode EA1E06 is titled "Oatmeal Cusine" and according to my research the next AIR TIMES are:
> December 28, 2007 11:00 PM ET/PT
> December 29, 2007 2:00 AM ET/PT
> 
> -Richard


Funny you mentioned that, I got to watch that show about the oatmeal awhile back. Very good information in the show. I still eat the crappy quaker ones in the tub at home.


----------



## Mister Moo

tzaddi said:


> Yes, yes, Steel Cut Oats...toothy goodness.
> 
> We are fortunate enough here in Redding to still have our own working mill. Moore's Flour Mill. I like to take full adavantage of it's proximity.
> 
> Here is what I do with my Oats, (Steel Cut of course).
> 
> Heat up a skillet, it can be cast iron, clad bottom stainless steel but none of the coated stuff, (bleh). ...
> 
> So toasty, so nutty, so toothy, I love 'em. :tu-Richard


Now we are talking. Cool toothy recipe - must try. Prob'ly how they used to do it out on the Chisholm Trail between elk roasts. Excellent. Manly. (With crispy bacon would be good, too.)


----------



## tzaddi

Mister Moo said:


> Now we are talking. Cool toothy recipe - must try. Prob'ly how they used to do it out on the Chisholm Trail between elk roasts. Excellent. Manly. (With crispy bacon would be good, too.)


How about frying the bacon and then using the "drippings" to toast the Oats in. I think I might try that one. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

tzaddi said:


> How about frying the bacon and then using the "drippings" to toast the Oats in.


Now you've done it - just moved this to the top of my to-do list. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

bazookajoe said:


> Now you've done it - just moved this to the top of my to-do list. :tu


DAG! The Tee-Zadd is a skillit artiste.

Toothy. Muy toothy.


----------



## Benz_one

If you have a rice cooker (fuzzy logic type or regular) you can cook steel cut oats in that quite easily and quickly. I like to prepare mine in a fuzzy logic rice cooker the night before and set the timer. You wake up to good, hot, stick to your ribs oatmeal in the morning.


----------



## Mister Moo

Benz_one said:


> If you have a rice cooker (fuzzy logic type or regular) you can cook steel cut oats in that quite easily and quickly. I like to prepare mine in a fuzzy logic rice cooker the night before and set the timer. You wake up to good, hot, stick to your ribs oatmeal in the morning.


More excellence in steel cut oat life. I have a rice cooker and will bust it full of oats tonight for a test run. That's a whisker less manly than how The Duke would've done it out on the trail - but times change and we adapt. With crispy bacon - perfect.


----------



## Cheeto

All this talk of steel cut oats made me go buy some to give it a try. Grabbed some bacon as well of course. I'll see what happens tomorrow morning...


----------



## Mister Moo

Cheeto said:


> All this talk of steel cut oats made me go buy some to give it a try. Grabbed some bacon as well of course. I'll see what happens tomorrow morning...


Mmmmm. Steel cut oats and brown sugar. With crispy bacon. And coffee. And a cigar later. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Cheeto

Mmmmmm. Steel cut oats with crispy bacon. Delicious.


----------



## Savvy

I made some of these today as well, my mom picked up the Quaker ones, and I decided to give them a try. I threw some brown sugar and raisins in with mine and found it to be pretty good. The texture definitely takes a little getting used to though. Maybe next time I'll try them with bacon, as that seems to be a good combination :tu


----------



## sspolv

:dr:dr

As mentioned in various spots, I do a combination of things with my steel cut oats. I always use the McCann's "I actually have to cook" oats. If I'm in a savory mood, I'll cook up a bunch and put it in a bread pan and let it cool in the fridge. The next morning I'll cook up some crispy bacon, then slice off a slab and fry it in the bacon grease. Add a cup of joe and juice and maybe an egg and I'm good to go. If I'm feeling sweet, I'll make it and pepper it with cinnamon, brown sugar, raisins and pieces of apple. Let it chill in said bread pan overnight, then slice and fry in butter in the morning. Makes it into like a cinnamon swirl oatmeal bun thing. It's tasty. Another tasty way of doing things is slicing it thin, frying it, and then topping it with jam. Yeah...I'm pretty versatile with my oats. I like that nutty crunch with just about everything.


----------



## tzaddi

*Flavor and texture twist.
*
This morning I added a cup full of acorn meal to my steeal cut oats. It was delicious with beautiful varigated brown and biege appearance. That's right the acorn abundance here on the west coast has been phenomenal. After walking the property and sampling the many acorns that the various species of oak have to offer I settled on the sweetest one near the house, very little tanins, a white oak, _Quercus alba_. :tu I have been processing the potential prodigies over the past few weeks and am just about through. It looks like I will end up with about 10 quarts milled, dried and stored in wide mouth mason jars. Kinda looks and smells like the cereal, Grapenuts.

Nutrition Facts for these little nuggets.
Serving Size: (100 grams) 
Calories: 501 
Total Fat 30g 46%
Saturated Fat 4g 19%
Cholesterol 0mg 0%
Sodium 0mg 0%
Total Carboydrates 55g 18%
Dietary Fiber 0g ~
Sugars 0g ~
Protein 7g 14%
Vitamin A 1% Vitamin C 0%
Iron 6% Calcium 4%


----------



## Mister Moo

I've only ever used McCann you-gotta-cook-'em oats but, at over $7.00/can I ordered from Moores Red Mill last week. Six pounds of oats and six pounds of Swiss-style muesli inbound. 12-pounds of 100% premium gut scapers. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Speaking of price I went into Moore's Flour Mill here in town the other day to replenish my oat supply and stock up for the holiday family gathering. The place on the shelf where the steel cut oats live was empty so the girl went into the back and bagged up a 10 lb bag fresh for me. Cost for the bag $8.49. Woot Woot!


----------



## bazookajoe

Mister Moo said:


> I've only ever used McCann you-gotta-cook-'em oats but, at over $7.00/can I ordered from Moores Red Mill last week. Six pounds of oats and six pounds of Swiss-style muesli inbound. 12-pounds of 100% premium gut scapers. :tu


You are manly.

Not that it matters now that you're "bulking up", but Trader Joe's has the McCanns for $4.99.


----------



## Mister Moo

bazookajoe said:


> You are manly.
> 
> Not that it matters now that you're "bulking up", but Trader Joe's has the McCanns for $4.99.


The extra cost is a tax we pay in North Carolina to support the best basketball teams in the world. :tu

:r


----------



## beernut

Man, you guys are making me hungry! :dr Especially with all this talk of crispy bacon. Steel cut oats are damn good! I like to sweeten em with pure maple syrup, mmmmm. Brown sugar's good too. I've never had McCann's, but finding them is now my #1 priority for next week.


----------



## Mister Moo

This is NOT a thick, crispy, salty, delicious bacon thread (see picture).










This is only a steel cut oats thread, which are good with many
things including thick, crisp, salty, delicious bacon - and not ALL bacon, at that(see another pic, below).

For example. I'm sure it's good with fuit, too - whatever that looks like. Like a berry or raison or something. Maybe that would be almost as good as steel cut oats with thick, crisp, salty, delicious bacon. Possibly.

Speaking of which, is anybody reading this thread directly connected with Kevin Bacon?


----------



## Mister Moo

Benz_one said:


> If you have a rice cooker (fuzzy logic type or regular) you can cook steel cut oats in that quite easily and quickly. I like to prepare mine in a fuzzy logic rice cooker the night before and set the timer. You wake up to good, hot, stick to your ribs oatmeal in the morning.


This is like a miracle. Perfect. Thanks for the great suggestion - it's my new standard of cooking ease and excellence.

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## paperairplane

A more common example of the difference between steel cut oats and rolled oats would be like comparing 45 minute cooking time brown rice with boil in bag instant white rice. 

For good measure, serve the brown rice with crispy bacon...

I like the idea of making an oat 'loaf' and then fring it like polenta or mush. (Back to grits - ha!)

To boost the nutrition value you can sneak wheat germ / flax / etc in with your oats and not really notice. (I know, I know - real men condition the colon with bourbon and red meat, not complex carbohydrates and fiber.)


----------



## Benz_one

Mister Moo said:


> This is like a miracle. Perfect. Thanks for the great suggestion - it's my new standard of cooking ease and excellence.
> 
> :tu:tu:tu


Glad you liked the rice cooker method, Mr. Moo!

If only crispy bacon could be so easy...


----------



## Savvy

Made some more today, they were good again.


No bacon in the house though...what an outrage...


----------



## Guest

After eating this stuff for a week (thanks again DAN for another push) i come to the see the name of oatmeal is so wrong for this wonderful stuff. :tu:tu


----------



## beernut

Wonderful stuff indeed! I happen to be having a bowl right now.


----------



## paperairplane

I have converted my parents and my wife's co-workers. Lately I have been going cinnamon and brown sugar with milk - about rice pudding consistency. You could serve this as a desert.


----------



## Budprince

Mister Moo said:


> Gold cut oats are my dream; plutonium cut oats my nightmare. Raw oats have a hard shell that doesn't eat well; steel (blade) cut oats are chopped sections of the whole oat, less the hull. Rolled oats, by comparison, have been steamed, crushed, mashed, and toasted. Steel cut oats have a much nuttier flavor and more texture in the eating - it is less mush and more (not quite) crunch. Do yourself a favor - have some steel cut oatmeal. *With crispy bacon*.





Mister Moo said:


> Now we are talking. Cool toothy recipe - must try. Prob'ly how they used to do it out on the Chisholm Trail between elk roasts. Excellent. Manly. *(With crispy bacon would be good, too*.)





Mister Moo said:


> More excellence in steel cut oat life. I have a rice cooker and will bust it full of oats tonight for a test run. That's a whisker less manly than how The Duke would've done it out on the trail - but times change and we adapt. *With crispy bacon *- perfect.





Mister Moo said:


> Mmmmm. Steel cut oats and brown sugar. With *crispy bacon*. And coffee. And a cigar later. Mmmmmm.





Mister Moo said:


> This is NOT a *thick, crispy, salty, delicious bacon *thread (see picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only a steel cut oats thread, which are good with many
> things including *thick, crisp, salty, delicious bacon *- and not ALL bacon, at that(see another pic, below).
> 
> For example. I'm sure it's good with fuit, too - whatever that looks like. Like a berry or raison or something. Maybe that would be almost as good as steel cut oats with *thick, crisp, salty, delicious bacon*. Possibly.
> 
> Speaking of which, is anybody reading this thread directly connected with Kevin Bacon?


Somebody get this man some crispy bacon quick!


----------



## Mister Moo

Budprince said:


> Somebody get this man some crispy bacon quick!


Yum. Yes. Crispy bacon. :dr


----------



## beernut

Mister Moo said:


> Yum. Yes. Crispy bacon. :dr


"This is NOT a thick, crispy, salty, delicious bacon thread"

"This is only a steel cut oats thread"

:r


----------



## Bob

I like adding Pecans and Walnuts and Blueberries to my Bob's Red Mill!! That acorn talk got me thinking and I did like that grapenuts taste and smell.

:tu


----------



## althekillr

due to this thread I picked up some of the mcann's. great stufff. totally different than the quaker instant stuff I will never go back to now. tried with differnt combo's here including honey, brown sugar, dried blueberries, cranberries, peaches and almonds. great stuff. love the nutty flavor.

I was looking for a good filling breakfast without going to bagels or eggs and potatoes as I'm a big breakfast guy, this is the perfect stuff.

My Colon thanks you all!


----------



## tzaddi

Bob said:


> I like adding Pecans and Walnuts and Blueberries to my Bob's Red Mill!! That acorn talk got me thinking and I did like that grapenuts taste and smell.
> 
> :tu


Bob, let me know if you are serious about trying some acorn meal. I processed and put up 9 quarts of dried meal. It is sweet and nutty and mixes well with cut oats, on it's own or when making bread or crackers.

-Richard


----------



## Mister Moo

althekillr said:


> due to this thread I picked up some of the mcann's. great stufff. totally different than the quaker instant stuff I will never go back to now. tried with differnt combo's here including honey, brown sugar, dried blueberries, cranberries, peaches and almonds. great stuff. love the nutty flavor.
> 
> I was looking for a good filling breakfast without going to bagels or eggs and potatoes as I'm a big breakfast guy, this is the perfect stuff.
> 
> My Colon thanks you all!


We honor the colon and share your oat-joy.


----------



## cricky101

For the last three years I've been working nights until about midnight and on Monday I start a new job about 45 minutes away and requires I be there at 8 a.m. So, to get off on the right foot each day, I have procured some Bob's Red Mill Steel Cut Oats and will try to cook up a big batch this weekend. I never eat breakfast but with the new hours, and new commute, I am testing the steel cut oat waters. Got some dried apricots and cranberries, too.

-And I've got a pound of thick cut bacon, which I will cook 'til crispy  :ss


----------



## shaggy

sadly after lookin around the supermarket it seems like the great white north is steel cut oats free........


----------



## trogdor

shaggy said:


> sadly after lookin around the supermarket it seems like the great white north is steel cut oats free........


Does Amazon ship to Canada? They have a wide variety of oats for sale, many from 3rd party vendors.


----------



## Mister Moo

shaggy said:


> sadly after lookin around the supermarket it seems like the great white north is steel cut oats free........


Tough break. Try ordering from Moore's Red Mill. Canadians deserve steel cut oats.

On the other hand, you have dried salted cod flakes so you can make cod cakes whenever you want. Perhaps we could have a cod-cake and fish chowder thread in support of the maritimes.


----------



## shaggy

i have not given up the search...merely a setback.....MY QUEST CONTINUES!!!!


----------



## cricky101

shaggy said:


> i have not given up the search...merely a setback.....MY QUEST CONTINUES!!!!


God speed, my friend.


----------



## jjefrey

shaggy said:


> i have not given up the search...merely a setback.....MY QUEST CONTINUES!!!!


Shaggy,

I got you covered on the steel cut oats if Bob's Red Mill is ok. Shoot me a pm with your addy and I'll get them out Monday.

Jeff


----------



## Mister Moo

Good man. If you have no oats, you have nothing.


----------



## bazookajoe

Mister Moo said:


> We honor the colon and share your oat-joy.


That has the makings of a legendary signature line.


----------



## shaggy

thanks to jjefrey i shall soon no long be a steel cut oats virgin.....


thanks bro


----------



## jjefrey

shaggy said:


> thanks to jjefrey i shall soon no long be a steel cut oats virgin.....
> 
> thanks bro


It's on it's way

0103 8555 7493 0140 5433


----------



## shaggy

recieved.....sadly you must spread some rep around....yada yada yada......thanks jeff:tu


----------



## jjefrey

shaggy said:


> recieved.....sadly you must spread some rep around....yada yada yada......thanks jeff:tu


Enjoy Mike


----------



## SmokinApe

This thread inspired me to buy two cans of McCann's at the local Trader Joe's... I made a batch up and it was pretty good...

Thanks fellas...


----------



## jjefrey

SmokinApe said:


> This thread inspired me to buy two cans of McCann's at the local Trader Joe's... I made a batch up and it was pretty good...
> 
> Thanks fellas...


Another Convert


----------



## cricky101

Givin' the slow cooker method a try tonight. I hope I have breakfast waiting in the morning :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

cricky101 said:


> Givin' the slow cooker method a try tonight. I hope I have breakfast waiting in the morning :tu


I put some steel cut oats in the rice cooker this morning and then got tea brewing and (extra thick cut) bacon cooking (to crispy) and spattering. Mmmmm. Breakfast was steel cut oats and - YES! - crispy bacon this morning. I may have more for breakfast tomorrow since I somehow over-produced. Heh heh.


----------



## Joan

Mister Moo said:


> I put some steel cut oats in the rice cooker this morning and then got tea brewing and (extra thick cut) bacon cooking (to crispy) and spattering. Mmmmm. Breakfast was steel cut oats and - YES! - crispy bacon this morning. I may have more for breakfast tomorrow since I somehow over-produced. Heh heh.


Mmmm... second best thing I brought home from across the pond! :al


----------



## Benz_one

I found a quantity deal today on Steel Cut Oats.

Linky

You buy 2 packs of 4 tins (28oz in each tin) that will cost $45.26.

You use the coupon MCCANN91 and get $20 off the order.

Total cost: $3.16 per tin!

Enough to get you through winter 

All you need is the crispy bacon and a good rice cooker.


----------



## PadronMe

Another convert here.

Since reading this thread, I set out to find some of these oats. Unfortunately, North Mississippi has no taste because the grocery stores do not carry them. However, I found some Mccann's in North Alabama over Christmas. About finished that can and it turns out the same store also has Red Mill that my mom picked up(it was with the flours?) the past weekend. Been eating this stuff every morning.

Sure beats Pop Tarts.


----------



## Mister Moo

Note to Joan and Benz'one: I have settled happily on Moore's Red Mill steel cut oats (mail order) or same/equal sold at Whole Foods from the bulk containers with other grains, dried beans, etc. I like McCanns cans but not the price. 

Besides, oats is oats as far as my horse and I can tell.

I had leftover oatmeal and re-crisperizied bacon (nuked it) for breakfast this morning. With a cuppa darjeeling. Wild breakfast. Just wild.


----------



## jjefrey

Benz_one said:


> I found a quantity deal today on Steel Cut Oats.
> 
> Linky
> 
> You buy 2 packs of 4 tins (28oz in each tin) that will cost $45.26.
> 
> You use the coupon MCCANN91 and get $20 off the order.
> 
> Total cost: $3.16 per tin!
> 
> Enough to get you through winter
> 
> All you need is the crispy bacon and a good rice cooker.


Thats a good deal. Thanks for the link. :tu


----------



## Ender

You guys suck, now I have to add a rice cooker and steel cut oats to my to-buy list... :tg:dr


----------



## tzaddi

tzaddi said:


> Speaking of price I went into Moore's Flour Mill here in town the other day to replenish my oat supply and stock up for the holiday family gathering. The place on the shelf where the steel cut oats live was empty so the girl went into the back and bagged up a 10 lb bag fresh for me. Cost for the bag $8.49. Woot Woot!


PM me if you want to try the stuff from the local mill. :tu

LTO

limited time offer


----------



## Mister Moo

Ender said:


> You guys suck, now I have to add a rice cooker and steel cut oats to my to-buy list... :tg:dr


We totally don't suck. We are good. Rice cooker is cool but purely optional. BTW - I use the smallest cheapest Sears rice cooker and it works great.


----------



## Pablo

This thread is killing me! First I find out about Steel Cut Oats, and am now on my third bag in 4 weeks. Now I see it pop up again, and I can make this stuff in my rice cooker?!?

Heart Healthy here I come!


----------



## Pablo

Andyman said:


> Man I wish I liked oatmeal.. in the last 6 months, I lost 20lbs and I am trying to bulk back up.. I am up 9lbs.. anyway I digress..
> 
> If I hate regular (quaker) oatmeal is there a chance I would like the good stuff?


Oh yeah, they got me hooked. The texture is great. C'mon Andy, they stick to those ribs. Well maybe yours, I can't find my ribs...yet.


----------



## Ender

Mister Moo said:


> We totally don't suck. We are good. Rice cooker is cool but purely optional. BTW - I use the smallest cheapest Sears rice cooker and it works great.


I've been eying a rice cooker for rice cooking purposes, but all this talk of oats and crispy bacon has made it a much higher priority. :dr My wallet hates this place, but I can't resist.


----------



## Mister Moo

pds said:


> This thread is killing me! First I find out about Steel Cut Oats, and am now on my third bag in 4 weeks. Now I see it pop up again, and I can make this stuff in my rice cooker?!?
> 
> Heart Healthy here I come!


Benz_one pulled the rice cooker trick outta the hat. It is excellent for ease of cooking and clean up.


----------



## Guest

Had the oats with ham the other night for dinner, mighty good.


----------



## Mister Moo

Root said:


> Had the oats with ham the other night for dinner, mighty good.


Happy New Year, Pops. Nice to have you drop by the oats and crispy bacon (pork products) thread. Oat on, James. Oat on. :tu


----------



## SmokinApe

Order placed!:tu



Benz_one said:


> I found a quantity deal today on Steel Cut Oats.
> 
> Linky
> 
> You buy 2 packs of 4 tins (28oz in each tin) that will cost $45.26.
> 
> You use the coupon MCCANN91 and get $20 off the order.
> 
> Total cost: $3.16 per tin!
> 
> Enough to get you through winter
> 
> All you need is the crispy bacon and a good rice cooker.


----------



## Ender

SmokinApe said:


> Order placed!:tu


:tpd: Now for that rice cooker...


----------



## Mister Moo

:tu Yum. Friday breakfast. Cappuccino, steel cut oats and crispy bacon. :dr


----------



## zipper

I will preface my post with this statement: I still love grits. With crispy bacon (or alternately Southern Style sausage).

However, I have now found an oat I can thoroughly wrap my mouth around. This morning: Steel cut oats with raisins and hand chopped walnuts, and a touch of cinnamon, plus a great mug of darjeeling. Sorry, no bacon though, I'm in the office and they frown on hot plates. My palette is opened to new hot breakfast cereal goodness. Thanks Moo!


----------



## Mister Moo

zipper said:


> I will preface my post with this statement: I still love grits. With crispy bacon (or alternately Southern Style sausage).
> 
> However, I have now found an oat I can thoroughly wrap my mouth around. This morning: Steel cut oats with raisins and hand chopped walnuts, and a touch of cinnamon, plus a great mug of darjeeling. Sorry, no bacon though, I'm in the office and they frown on hot plates. My palette is opened to new hot breakfast cereal goodness. Thanks Moo!


You're welcome. I live to serve (steel cut oats). 

If you haven't tried steel cut oats as described in this thread you are missing one of the better, healthier breakfast deals going. Relax. Get loose. Have some steel cut oats next week. Be like Zipper - live the dream.


----------



## zipper

Mister Moo said:


> I live to serve.


I'll try any gastronomical adventure presented. And I tip well!


----------



## Mister Moo

zipper said:


> I'll try any gastronomical adventure presented. And I tip well!


Aside: D'uh... I might have said that before yesterday. I watched Anthony Bourdain's "No Reservations" on the TV last night. He was walking and eating with with the Bushmen in the deep Kalahari of Namibia. These were the exact same little clicking guys with loin cloths and bows & arrows from "The Gods Must Be Crazy." Bourdain stuck it out, eating dirt-fried animal anus, dirt fried beetles with salt, dirt fried ostrich eggs and dirt fried warthog tongue still covered with green savannah plains grass slime glued to it. Even the "no reservations" man said it was the worst, most fecal-encrusted disgusting and unwelcomed eating opportunity of his entire career. He did not have any reservations about his respect for the Bushmen, however, who survived in extreme conditions, welcomed him and shared their fare.


----------



## zipper

I envy Anthony Bourdain. The Geoduck episode was pretty fun. 

Am I nuts enough to travel to Africa and eat stuff that tastes of/resembles/includes feces? Well...not yet. I would travel to Africa. But I normally stop at tripe when it comes to digestive tract foods (or their by-products). And I've heard beetles are actually not bad. Feces though? My appetite wanes.


----------



## Linder

Thanks for the link. Ordered 8 cans :tu


----------



## Pablo

Struggling with the rice cooker. I have had a Zojirushi Rice Cooker for some time, and love it. Just can't get the steel cut oats recipe nailed down. Too much water and it comes up through the steam release, not enough and they get a bit thick.

Need to keep experimenting. All I know is you can't use the portions is says on the Bob's bag for stovetop cooking when your using a rice cooker!


----------



## vstrommark

pds said:


> Struggling with the rice cooker. I have had a Zojirushi Rice Cooker for some time, and love it. Just can't get the steel cut oats recipe nailed down. Too much water and it comes up through the steam release, not enough and they get a bit thick.
> 
> Need to keep experimenting. All I know is you can't use the portions is says on the Bob's bag for stovetop cooking when your using a rice cooker!


Give them a call. I've found them to be quite helpful. Alternately, I can run over to the factory and see what info I can find out - they are across town from me.


----------



## Mister Moo

pds said:


> Struggling with the rice cooker. I have had a Zojirushi Rice Cooker for some time, and love it. Just can't get the steel cut oats recipe nailed down. Too much water and it comes up through the steam release, not enough and they get a bit thick.
> 
> Need to keep experimenting. All I know is you can't use the portions is says on the Bob's bag for stovetop cooking when your using a rice cooker!


My analog spring-compression cooker works perfectly at 3/4C oats plus 3C water - 35 minutes, approx.


----------



## Syekick

This works fine for me. About 40 mins.​
*Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
1 Cup steel cut oats
3 Cup milk
2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch salt
4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup 
½ Cup cup cranraisins 
¼ Cup chopped pecans
1 Tbs Butter
 *
Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently. 
Close the cover and start Porridge cycle. 
Note 1: The brand of your steel cut oats may require adjustment to the amount of liquid. I usually just reduce the milk by a 2/3 cup if there is too much liquid.*

Note 2: People of the northern persuasion typically prefer Maple Syrup, Raisins, and Walnuts. "Ain't that weird?" so saith Brother Dave Gardner


----------



## Benz_one

Syekick said:


> This works fine for me. About 40 mins.​
> *Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
> 1 Cup steel cut oats
> 3 Cup milk
> 2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
> Pinch salt
> 4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup
> ½ Cup cup cranraisins
> ¼ Cup chopped pecans
> 1 Tbs Butter
> *
> Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently.
> Close the cover and start Porridge cycle.
> Note 1: The brand of your steel cut oats may require adjustment to the amount of liquid. I usually just reduce the milk by a 2/3 cup if there is too much liquid.*
> 
> Note 2: People of the northern persuasion typically prefer Maple Syrup, Raisins, and Walnuts. "Ain't that weird?" so saith Brother Dave Gardner


I need to try that recipe! Looks like a good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Benz_one

pds said:


> Struggling with the rice cooker. I have had a Zojirushi Rice Cooker for some time, and love it. Just can't get the steel cut oats recipe nailed down. Too much water and it comes up through the steam release, not enough and they get a bit thick.
> 
> Need to keep experimenting. All I know is you can't use the portions is says on the Bob's bag for stovetop cooking when your using a rice cooker!


PDS - Try using the same proportion of oatmeal to (water or milk) as you would rice to water. I use 1 rice cup of oats and fill water to the 1 cup graduation line on the rice cooker bowl. I have never had a problem following that method.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pablo

Thanks for some of the suggestions. This morning I tried 9oz water to 1/4 cup oats. It was a bit watery for my liking, so tomorrow I'll dial it down an ounce.

Sounds like some amazing recipes as well! I'll be trying those as soon as I get my ratios nailed down.


----------



## SmokinApe

Yesterday I put 1 cup of outa and 4 cups of H2O in the crock pot and let it cook for 3 hours, turned out perfect...


----------



## jjefrey

Whats the difference between the analog and fuzzy logic rice cookers? 

Does it affect cook time or do they both cook the same?


----------



## althekillr

CODE: MCCANN91 Exp: 1/31/08

Qualifying Products:

Tins - 4x28oz
Quick Oats
16 oz box
(currently OOS)


Save $20 after an instant rebate when you spend $39 or more on any combination of select McCann's Irish Oatmeal offered by Amazon.com. Use the following code when you check out: MCCANN91. Here's how (restrictions apply). Offer valid through January 31, 2008.

Sample: 8 28-ounce tins @ 22.63/4 = 45.26-20 = $25.26 or $3.16 a tin shipped. At Whole Foods Market in New York City these cans are $5.00 apiece. Granted, it's 14 pounds of oatmeal but if you go through oats as quickly as I do this probably won't last me six months. Besides, the tins are cool to store stuff in.

Edit: Coupon will NOT stack with Subscribe & Save 15% off.


----------



## Mister Moo

jjefrey said:


> Whats the difference between the analog and fuzzy logic rice cookers?
> 
> Does it affect cook time or do they both cook the same?


I dunno. I got the old-timey kind because it was cheap and I didn't want fuzzy rice. The old timey kind accepts continuously variable input and always comes to the same conclusion. I can live with that, rice- and oat-wise, anyhow. Seems like cooked is cooked no matter how you get to it. Dweebs? Please?

The fuzzy guys, well... :r You know how the fuzzy guys are.


----------



## Syekick

jjefrey said:


> Whats the difference between the analog and fuzzy logic rice cookers?
> 
> Does it affect cook time or do they both cook the same?


Actually, a fuzzy logic rice cooker takes a little longer to cook the rice. I have a zojirushi fuzzy logic rice cooker. The 5.5 cup model. What's the difference?

A basic rice cooker brings the water to a boil for a certain length of time and then shuts down. A fuzzy logic style has a computer chip that helps maintain and adjust temp. They can also rewarm rice and be used other recipes besides rice. I've owned both and find the fuzzy logic style to make better rice and be more versatile. Simple stews, red beans and rice, jambalya plus steel cut oats!

And as per the Zojirushi site.

*Conventional Rice Cooker*​If you take out the inner cooking pan and look inside the main body of the rice cooker, you will see a small round disk, about 1-1/2" in diameter, in the center of the heating plate. This is a thermal sensing device, known as a magnetic thermostat, and it sits on a small spring.

When rice and water is placed into the inner cooking pan and then put into the main body of the rice cooker, the weight of the inner cooking pan depresses the thermal sensor. With the rice cooker plugged in and the cooking switch turned on, the heating plate begins to heat up bringing the liquid in the cooking pan to a boil. Water boils at 212 degrees F and no higher, so as long as there is water in the pan the rice cooker will continue to cook. When the rice absorbs all the water, the temperature will begin to rise since there isn't any water left in the pan. When the thermal sensor senses that the temperature has risen above 212 degrees F, the machine turns off the heater automatically and switches to the "keep warm" cycle. It's as simple as that!​
*Micom (Micro Computer) Rice Cooker*​
In more advanced models, computer chip technology is introduced and the rice cooker automatically makes adjustments in temperature and cooking time depending upon the program entered. These cookers are called micom rice cookers because they are fitted with a microcomputer chip. The top-of-the-line Zojirushi micom rice cooker is the _*Neuro Fuzzy*_®, a registered trademark name coined by Zojirushi to indicate a rice cooker which utilizes "fuzzy logic" through a micro computer chip to cook rice.
This computer chip is the brains of the unit and instead of simply switching on and off reacting to temperature, the rice cooker now makes small adjustments in temperature and cooking time according to what the thermal sensor senses. So you can program your rice to be hard or soft, dry or watery, as in the case of making rice porridge, the Asian comfort food. You can also program for cooking white, brown or sweet (glutinous) rice.








​


----------



## Glacierman

McCann's is the only true steel-cut oatmeal out there. :ss I'll accept Bob's Red Mill in a pinch if I have to. 

We prepare ours with milk and nuke 'em. Then serve 'em up with raw sugar, Irish butter, cinnamon and sometimes a little molasses. On the side: either crisp, thick sliced American-style bacon (we each get 1/2 lb) or a rasher of Irish bacon (a whole different ballgame).

Irish butter and bacon can be ordered here (they also have McCann's, but not as cheaply as Amazon).

Rolled oats???? Pig slop!!!!! Or glue.


----------



## althekillr

PHP:


CODE: MCCANN91 Exp: 1/31/08

Amazon.com

Tins - 4x28oz
Quick Oats
16 oz box

Save $20 after an instant rebate when you spend $39 or more on any combination of select McCann's Irish Oatmeal offered by Amazon.com. Use the following code when you check out: MCCANN91. Here's how (restrictions apply). Offer valid through January 31, 2008.

Sample: 8 28-ounce tins @ 22.63/4 = 45.26-20 = $25.26 or $3.16 a tin shipped.

Edit: Coupon will NOT stack with Subscribe & Save 15% off.

guys, back in stock. I just tried the coupon and it works. 
$25,26 for 8 cans shipped (and tax included) of the Mccanns is a great deal.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I had never heard of Steel-cut oats until I watched Good Eats a few weeks back. Bought some today and they were so great that I just ordered 8 cans from amazon. Thanks for the heads up on that.

Now what am I gonna do with that 24 pack of Quaker instant?


----------



## NCatron

So I make instant Quaker Oats every morning at work, using a microwave to heat the water, then eat while I work. Is there a reasonable way to make these here "Steel Cut" oats with only a microwave? I notice on Amazon that McCanns sells an instant oatmeal, but they use rolled oats for it, so it's practically the same thing as Quaker.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I read somewhere that you can nuke for 5 mins. Stir. 5 more mins. Then maybe a little more if you like them soft.


----------



## Glacierman

*MICROWAVE: *
Follow the directions on the can for quan of oats and water. Put the stuff in a covered glass container, shove it in yer m/w, put it on high and nuke, stirring every so often. For two large servings ( 1/2 cup oats, 2 cups water), it takes about 16 mins. Sorry, but you can't hurry good food!

*CROCKPOT:*
Use same quantities as above, substituting milk for water. Set on "High" until done (about 2 hrs). You cannot imagine how absolutely creamily delightful this is until you have tried it!!!!!!

My wife sometimes sets this up before she goes to work (I get up later. Retired, don't cha know). She sets it on "Low" when she heads out the door at about 0730 hrs and by the time I got up at 1000, it was ready to go! YEEEHAW!!


----------



## jjefrey

NCatron said:


> So I make instant Quaker Oats every morning at work, using a microwave to heat the water, then eat while I work. Is there a reasonable way to make these here "Steel Cut" oats with only a microwave? I notice on Amazon that McCanns sells an instant oatmeal, but they use rolled oats for it, so it's practically the same thing as Quaker.


From the McCann's website

Microwave
Add 1/4 cup of McCann's Steel Cut Oats to 3/4 cup of water in a deep 3-4 pint bowl ( the size of the bowl is important as it must be large enough to allow the oats to bubble up without spilling over). Cook on high for 5 minutes, stir, return to microwave and cook on high for a further 3 minutes.

.


----------



## jjefrey

pds said:


> Struggling with the rice cooker. I have had a Zojirushi Rice Cooker for some time, and love it. Just can't get the steel cut oats recipe nailed down. Too much water and it comes up through the steam release, not enough and they get a bit thick.
> 
> Need to keep experimenting. All I know is you can't use the portions is says on the Bob's bag for stovetop cooking when your using a rice cooker!


Paul,

I found this on the McCann's website.

*







Rice Cooker method*

For 2 - 3 servings
Add 1 cup dry steel cut oats to 2 cups + 3oz water (19 oz.) Set rice cooker to the oatmeal (porridge) setting, and also use the pre-washed rice setting. (Using the pre-washed rice setting along with the porridge setting, minimizes the tendency of the oats to boil over*.)
Stir the oats halfway through the cooking cycle.

Hope this helps. :tu

.


----------



## tzaddi

tzaddi said:


> PM me if you want to try the stuff from the local mill. :tu
> 
> LTO
> 
> limited time offer


With everyone talking about what a deal they where getting from Amazon I was very surprised that I did not get any takers on FREE oats from my local old time mill, Moore's Flour Mill, it all about the freshly cut oats. At 85¢ a pound, even if you had to buy them it's a good deal. Maybe the word is out about my cooties.


----------



## jjefrey

tzaddi said:


> With everyone talking about what a deal they where getting from Amazon I was very surprised that I did not get any takers on FREE oats from my local old time mill, Moore's Flour Mill, it all about the freshly cut oats. At 85¢ a pound, even if you had to buy them it's a good deal. Maybe the word is out about my cooties.


I missed your post. If the offer still stands, I like to try em.

.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I missed it too and am sorry. I have so much on the way now I'll leave this to others.

thanks anyway


----------



## Mister Moo

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I had never heard of Steel-cut oats until I watched Good Eats a few weeks back...
> 
> Now what am I gonna do with that 24 pack of Quaker instant?


As usual, CS is ahead of the curve. Take the Quaker stuff to an area rescue mission or feed it to the ducks.


----------



## shaggy

tried the rice cooker yesterday...worked very well except that i kept boiling over which was very messy. maybe if i leave the lid cocked off to the side a bit.....


----------



## jjefrey

shaggy said:


> tried the rice cooker yesterday...worked very well except that i kept boiling over which was very messy. maybe if i leave the lid cocked off to the side a bit.....


So how did you like them?


----------



## shaggy

jjefrey said:


> So how did you like them?


i have to order more.....does that answer the question??:r


----------



## jjefrey

shaggy said:


> i have to order more.....does that answer the question??:r


You should get in on that deal at Amazon thats posted above. It's a really good deal and expires at the end of this month.


----------



## Mister Moo

shaggy said:


> tried the rice cooker yesterday...worked very well except that i kept boiling over which was very messy. maybe if i leave the lid cocked off to the side a bit.....


Yo shags. I go lidless with a 25% less than a full rice load. That gets the job done without the mess.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

jjefrey said:


> You should get in on that deal at Amazon thats posted above. It's a really good deal and expires at the end of this month.


One can of McCann's at my local grocery store is over 8 bucks a can. $25 for 8 cans is an awesome deal.


----------



## tzaddi

*I'm shipping tomorrow... first one to PM me.... you get the picture....*

​


Does anyone else remember Oat Willie?








​
-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

Oat Willie says, "Oats all gone for now, keep checking back for the next big oat give away."

"Onward Through the Fog"


----------



## althekillr

sorry for double posting the amazon deal, didn't read the previous threads to see if it was posted already


----------



## Mister Moo

althekillr said:


> sorry for double posting the amazon deal, didn't read the previous threads to see if it was posted already


Hrumph. Rookies.

As Oat Willie always sez, "Onward Through the Fog"


----------



## Syekick

tzaddi said:


> Oat Willie says, "Oats all gone for now, keep checking back for the next big oat give away."
> 
> "Onward Through the Fog"


Oat Wille's oats rolled into town today. There's a batch in the rice cooker now. Thanks Richard.


----------



## jjefrey

tzaddi said:


> Oat Willie says, "Oats all gone for now, keep checking back for the next big oat give away."
> 
> "Onward Through the Fog"


Got em today. Thanks Richard :tu

I know what I'm having for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy

tzaddi said:


> Oat Willie says, "Oats all gone for now, keep checking back for the next big oat give away."
> 
> "Onward Through the Fog"


picked up the mail today....eat the oats tomorrow....now dont forget to defrost some crispy maple flavored bacon.......:dr

thanks richard


----------



## Benz_one

Syekick said:


> This works fine for me. About 40 mins.​
> *Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
> 1 Cup steel cut oats
> 3 Cup milk
> 2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
> Pinch salt
> 4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup
> ½ Cup cup cranraisins
> ¼ Cup chopped pecans
> 1 Tbs Butter
> *
> Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently.
> Close the cover and start Porridge cycle.
> Note 1: The brand of your steel cut oats may require adjustment to the amount of liquid. I usually just reduce the milk by a 2/3 cup if there is too much liquid.*
> 
> Note 2: People of the northern persuasion typically prefer Maple Syrup, Raisins, and Walnuts. "Ain't that weird?" so saith Brother Dave Gardner


I tried this recipe in the cooker this past weekend. By far, it was the best recipe I have had for steel cut oats. Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Syekick said:


> This works fine for me. About 40 mins.
> *Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
> 1 Cup steel cut oats
> 3 Cup milk
> 2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
> Pinch salt
> 4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup
> ½ Cup cup cranraisins
> ¼ Cup chopped pecans
> 1 Tbs Butter
> *
> 
> Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently.
> Close the cover and start Porridge cycle.
> Note 1: The brand of your steel cut oats may require adjustment to the amount of liquid. I usually just reduce the milk by a 2/3 cup if there is too much liquid.*
> 
> Note 2: People of the northern persuasion typically prefer Maple Syrup, Raisins, and Walnuts. "Ain't that weird?" so saith Brother Dave Gardner


This is beginning to bubble in the cooker right now. It's looking good so far. Looking good. Looking very good. I wonder anything this rich even needs thick cut crunchy bacon.


----------



## Benz_one

Mister Moo said:


> This is beginning to bubble in the cooker right now. It's looking good so far. Looking good. Looking very good. I wonder anything this rich even needs thick cut crunchy bacon.


Perish the thought, Mr. Moo. Crunchy bacon should always be welcome near a bowl of steel cut oats.


----------



## althekillr

damn, waited till the last minute and amazon is sold out.


----------



## Mister Moo

Woo hoo. The Syekick recipe is great except for the stuff that cooked on to the bottom of my low-rent Salton rice cooker; maybe this one does well with a non-stick cooker. Either way, it's a meal and everyone over here likes it a lot.


----------



## Glacierman

The oat wagon rolled into town some days ago, but the goods had to sit in the PO until yesterday. But now, all is well and we are in Oat Heaven!! :ss

Thanks, Richard!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Glacierman said:


> The oat wagon rolled into town some days ago, but the goods had to sit in the PO until yesterday. But now, all is well and we are in Oat Heaven!! :ss
> 
> Thanks, Richard!!


G-man: the Benz' rice-cooker approach is perfect and the Syekick recipe is the bee's knees.

Originally Posted by *Syekick* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1389670#post1389670 
_This works fine for me. About 40 mins.
*Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
1 Cup steel cut oats
3 Cup milk
2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch salt
4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup 
½ Cup cup cranraisins 
¼ Cup chopped pecans
1 Tbs Butter
*
Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently. 
Close the cover and start Porridge cycle. 
*_
I really like steel cut oats but note with great curiosity that this thread has almost 150/posts and over 2600/looks. Wine, whiskey and women threads all put together don't normally get this kind of action. What's up with steel cut oats and the people who cook them?


----------



## zipper

Mister Moo said:


> I really like steel cut oats but note with great curiosity that this thread has almost 150/posts and over 2600/looks. Wine, whiskey and women threads all put together don't normally get this kind of action. What's up with steel cut oats and the people who cook them?


I think the crispy bacon would pull anyone in.


----------



## althekillr

on a side note, what is ribbon cane syrup and when do I get it. do they got it at trader joes?


----------



## Mister Moo

althekillr said:


> on a side note, what is ribbon cane syrup and when do I get it. do they got it at trader joes?


I get it in Mississippi - not much spotted here in N. Carolina. My take is, it's refined cane syrup, more than molasses and less than clear (Karo). I think molasses might do well with this recipe come to think of it; maple syrup surely does.


----------



## shaggy

i have found the promised land in canada.....

wife and i were out today and i had to stop to get coffee at the local punjab store where they roast daily. seeing how wife had never been there she came in and we browsed around......then she spotted them....steel cut oats!!! now no more waiting for mail when i run out, i can just pop over to the store.


life is good again


----------



## Syekick

althekillr said:


> on a side note, what is ribbon cane syrup and when do I get it. do they got it at trader joes?


Ribbon Cane Syrup is a deep south thing. Sugar cane, sometimes is sometimes called ribbon cane because of the striping of the leaves. The cane is crushed which extracts the juice and then boiled. From this comes ribbon cane syrup, or occasionally known as first press molasses. Additional cooking creates molasses. And even more makes blackstrap molasses. There are still several of the single mule powered sugar cane presses along the roads throughout Mississippi and Alabama.

Now, I'm not a molasses fan as I've never cared for the sulfur taste. What does ribbon cane syrup taste like? It reminds me quite a bit of liquid brown sugar. I find mine in rural town country stores where a local producer sells his product. For years I've bought little 1 quart tin cans at Williams Brothers, Philadelphia, MS for about $3.95 a can. Occasionally I have found the tins at stores in ethnic neighborhoods.

http://www.syrupmakers.com/ Is a source of information on this although the focus in heavy to the sorghum side. Similar plant and process but the syrup is better used to create molasses.


----------



## jjefrey

Syekick said:


> This works fine for me. About 40 mins.​
> *Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*​
> 1 Cup steel cut oats
> 3 Cup milk
> 2 Teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon
> Pinch salt
> 4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup
> ½ Cup cup cranraisins
> ¼ Cup chopped pecans
> 1 Tbs Butter
> *
> 
> Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently.
> Close the cover and start Porridge cycle.
> Note 1: The brand of your steel cut oats may require adjustment to the amount of liquid. I usually just reduce the milk by a 2/3 cup if there is too much liquid.*
> 
> Note 2: People of the northern persuasion typically prefer Maple Syrup, Raisins, and Walnuts. "Ain't that weird?" so saith Brother Dave Gardner


I don't have a fuzzy logic rice cooker, will this recipe work in an analog rice cooker?

Would I need to make any adjustments or do something different?

.


----------



## Benz_one

jjefrey said:


> I don't have a fuzzy logic rice cooker, will this recipe work in an analog rice cooker?
> 
> Would I need to make any adjustments or do something different?
> 
> .


This recipe will absolutely work in an analog rice cooker. Mr. Moo has had success with this recipe in an analog cooker. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mister Moo

Benz_one said:


> This recipe will absolutely work in an analog rice cooker. Mr. Moo has had success with this recipe in an analog cooker. Let us know how it goes.


My little 3-4 cup Salton analog cooker was making this gruel yesterday morning and I enjoyed some out of the fridge for breakfast this morning; I need a bigger cooker as my wife, kid and tenant think this is the best breakfast ever.

The element managed to scorch a ring of milk on the bottom of the aluminum cooker bowl. After everything else failed I had to soak it overnight with vinegar to loosen it up. I have since adjusted the recipe to half milk and half water with no big taste drawback; the pot cleans easier. If yours is non-stick then you are in high steel-cut-oat cotton. IMHO.

All y'all should give old Syekick a bump for this recipe. It is the cat's pajamas.


----------



## jjefrey

Benz_one said:


> This recipe will absolutely work in an analog rice cooker. Mr. Moo has had success with this recipe in an analog cooker. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks, this is on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## hockeydad

shaggy said:


> i have found the promised land in canada.....
> 
> wife and i were out today and i had to stop to get coffee at the local punjab store where they roast daily. seeing how wife had never been there she came in and we browsed around......then she spotted them....steel cut oats!!! now no more waiting for mail when i run out, i can just pop over to the store.
> 
> life is good again


Hey mike
I found some Presidents Choice Steel Cut at Zehrs.
Don't know if its any good as I haven't had any others.


----------



## shaggy

hockeydad said:


> Hey mike
> I found some Presidents Choice Steel Cut at Zehrs.
> Don't know if its any good as I haven't had any others.


did ya try them jon???? arent they yummy????


----------



## Mister Moo

Dag. This thread and subsequent recipes got me to pick up a new, larger, rice maker. Worth it - well worth it. The Syekick cooked oats recipe has become very popular around my pad.


----------



## hockeydad

shaggy said:


> did ya try them jon???? arent they yummy????


I did this morning using a regular pot on the stove. I don't have much to compare it to other than quick quaker oats. They definitely have more flavour and are a bit more stick to the ribs. I don't know how they compare to McCanns or any other one though. Would there be a difference?


----------



## shaggy

hockeydad said:


> I did this morning using a regular pot on the stove. I don't have much to compare it to other than quick quaker oats. They definitely have more flavour and are a bit more stick to the ribs. I don't know how they compare to McCanns or any other one though. Would there be a difference?


i dunno.....but next time u are out this way drop by and we will get some of these other ones....or i can send ya some if you like


----------



## NCatron

I'm going to be one of the dissenters, I did not like these. Made my first batch today using the rice-cooker recipe (minus the cran-raisins). The taste was OK, but the texture was not to my liking. I prefer my mushy rolled oats I guess.


----------



## Mister Moo

NCatron said:


> I'm going to be one of the dissenters, I did not like these. Made my first batch today using the rice-cooker recipe (minus the cran-raisins). The taste was OK, but the texture was not to my liking. I prefer my mushy rolled oats I guess.


There is room for a, "Oats. Plain Old Mushy Mealy Rolled Oats" thread too - or you should feel perfectly free to chat up your mushy oats right here if you wish. We are all no-snob oatmeal people, I think. I ate mushy oats for years with nary a complaint.

After all, it's not as if you like Cream of Wheat. Is it?


----------



## NCatron

Mister Moo said:


> After all, it's not as if you like Cream of Wheat.


No, but I DO like Malt-O-Meal. Is that bad?


----------



## Mister Moo

NCatron said:


> No, but I DO like Malt-O-Meal. Is that bad?


Of course not - not here, anyhow. Maypo is bad, particularly Chocolate Maypo - warning photo follows. But not Malt-O-Meal. Malt-O-Meal and, even, Wheatina are good. But this is not a wheat thread so we should probably not stray into Wheatina or Cream of Wheat. My bad.










Back to oats...


----------



## jquirit

Anybody have problems with the rice cooker method boiling over? I went to make a batch last night and came back to a counter covered by a large puddle of luke-warm starchy milk-water. Ugh.

But the steel cut oats were tasty! :tu


----------



## NCatron

jquirit said:


> Anybody have problems with the rice cooker method boiling over? I went to make a batch last night and came back to a counter covered by a large puddle of luke-warm starchy milk-water. Ugh.
> 
> But the steel cut oats were tasty! :tu


Yeah, I forgot to mention that aspect, I lost about 1cup of the gooey milk-starch mixture to the counter, that's a fun cleanup in the morning. Probably leaving the lid open a crack would be a good idea.


----------



## Pablo

jquirit said:


> Anybody have problems with the rice cooker method boiling over? I went to make a batch last night and came back to a counter covered by a large puddle of luke-warm starchy milk-water. Ugh.
> 
> But the steel cut oats were tasty! :tu


When I use the rice cooker, I use 2/3 the amount of water reccomended on the box/can. Makes a big difference. Also, soaking them overnight helps.


----------



## Mister Moo

1. No lid needed;
2. One or two stirs helps towards the end;
3. I made the move to a rice cooker with a non-stick pot thanks to Syekicks recipe. Scouring is not in my creed.


----------



## shaggy

the no lid works....no mess, no boil over


----------



## Mister Moo

shaggy said:


> the no lid works....no mess, no boil over


All hail - steel cut oats.


----------



## Benz_one

If you are like me and stocked up on the quantity Amazon deal, you might be interested in recipes that use steel cut oats.

The McCanns website has quite a few unique recipes to try out.

Wholesome Oaty Burgers, anyone?

http://www.mccanns.ie/recipes.html


----------



## zipper

Now that I think about it I could see these interestingly utilized in meatloaf...I wonder if it would work


----------



## Mister Moo

Meatloaf? I suppose.

Breakfast? Oh yeah. Another oat Sunday. And crispy bacon that I'll probably be forced to share with the locals. And coffee. Fresh roasted, french pressed, very good coffee.


----------



## Joan

Mister Moo said:


> Meatloaf? I suppose.
> 
> Breakfast? Oh yeah. Another oat Sunday. And crispy bacon that I'll probably be forced to share with the locals. And coffee. Fresh roasted, french pressed, very good coffee.


[mooooaaaaaan][swoooooon]

Breakfast of Champeens! I'm gonna fire up the le creuset right now. It's breakfast time somewhere.


----------



## NCatron

A note for those of you who like these but are lazy:

I just noticed this weekend that Trader Joe's has steel cut oats in their frozen section. $1.59 for two pre-cooked packets, you just microwave it. Says "brown sugar and maple" flavor or some such thing.


----------



## Mister Moo

NCatron said:


> A note for those of you who like these but are lazy:
> 
> I just noticed this weekend that Trader Joe's has steel cut oats in their frozen section. $1.59 for two pre-cooked packets, you just microwave it. Says "brown sugar and maple" flavor or some such thing.


Criminal. Just criminal.

Well, misdemeanor .


----------



## paperairplane

For you overflowers - it's the milk. Boiling milk = foaming mess. Start your oats with water - then add some 1/2 and 1/2 or cream right at the end.


----------



## a2vr6

Damn! Got hooked on this stuff and Marc (bear) steered me to this thread. Going to make some right now. Can never have to much of it. Anyone use a slow cooker for steel cut oats?


----------



## Mister Moo

a2vr6 said:


> Damn! Got hooked on this stuff and Marc (bear) steered me to this thread. Going to make some right now. Can never have to much of it. Anyone use a slow cooker for steel cut oats?


Many of us are impatient to eat our steel cut oats. I use the "quick cook" setting on a fuzzy-logic rice cooker (30-minute, approx).

A steel-cut oat is like a piece of gravel. They are not fragile and hard to ruin. A simmering slow cooker should work fine when you find the optimal time; once it brings contents to a low simmer (my idea of good cooking circumstances) it should do the job in less than an hour.

See bubble-over discussions above: milk vs. water and lid vs. lidless.


----------



## tzaddi

During my recent trip to Amsterdam I took along a small bag of steel-cut oats for my first mornings breakfast in the *houseboat*. Just wanted to let you know that I was representing.:tu

Oh yea, I also packed in some freshly ground coffee which I prepared using the 3 cup Moka Pot I found on board the ships kitchen. 

Oats across the world


----------



## a2vr6

Just had another bowl this morning with a tablespoon of melted peanut butter with my Palo Alto coffee. Yumm...


----------



## Mister Moo

I wonder if there are some kind of stand out super-fabulous oats from an island nation in the Carib... That would be so weird.


----------



## shaggy

paperairplane said:


> For you overflowers - it's the milk. Boiling milk = foaming mess. Start your oats with water - then add some 1/2 and 1/2 or cream right at the end.


now i do mine with 1c milk, 1c water and 1c oats, lidless and i havent had a boilover yet when topless..:tu


----------



## Syekick

*Fuzzy Logic Steel Cut Oats Recipe #2*

1 Cup Steel Cut Oats
2 Cups Water
1 Cup Half and Half
1/2 Stick Butter
1/2 Cup Sugar

This is my typical recipe. The fancy one with all the fixins gets done about once a month / six weeks.

Today's featured bacon:

Hickory smoked, thick sliced, rind on bacon. I'll be cooking up two pounds of that in a bit for all the sleepy heads.


----------



## shaggy

Syekick said:


> *Fuzzy Logic Steel Cut Oats Recipe #2*
> 
> 1 Cup Steel Cut Oats
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Half and Half
> 1/2 Stick Butter
> 1/2 Cup Sugar
> 
> This is my typical recipe. The fancy one with all the fixins gets done about once a month / six weeks.
> 
> Today's featured bacon:
> 
> Hickory smoked, thick sliced, rind on bacon. I'll be cooking up two pounds of that in a bit for all the sleepy heads.


you use brown or white sugar for this?

i would think brown sugar would be most yummy


----------



## Satch

Mister Moo said:


> G-man: the Benz' rice-cooker approach is perfect and the Syekick recipe is the bee's knees.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syekick* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1389670#post1389670
> _This works fine for me. About 40 mins._
> _*Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker **Steel Cut Oatmeal Recipe*_​
> _1 Cup steel cut oats_
> _3 Cup milk_
> _2 Teaspoon vanilla extract_
> _2 Teaspoon ground cinnamon_
> _Pinch salt_
> _4 Tablespoons ribbon cane syrup _
> _½ Cup cup cranraisins _
> _¼ Cup chopped pecans_
> _1 Tbs Butter_
> _*
> 
> Place all ingredients in cooker and stir gently.
> Close the cover and start Porridge cycle.
> *_


So I bought some steel cut oats this weekend and cooked them up, Delicious! Can this above recipe be used with out a rice cooker, just using a pot? Will any adjustments be needed?

Thanks,
Satch


----------



## a2vr6

shaggy said:


> you use brown or white sugar for this?
> 
> i would think brown sugar would be most yummy


Brown sugar works best, so much richer tasting. I would also recommend using spring water when your boiling it. Big difference..


----------



## Mister Moo

Satch said:


> ... Can this above recipe be used with out a rice cooker, just using a pot? Will any adjustments be needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Satch


Natch, Satch. Just mind to simmer so the mess won't all get glued to the pot.

Welcome to ClubOat. :ss


----------



## shaggy

Satch said:


> So I bought some steel cut oats this weekend and cooked them up, Delicious! Can this above recipe be used with out a rice cooker, just using a pot? Will any adjustments be needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Satch


another convert.....:tu

we may need our own sub-forum soon...:chk


----------



## Syekick

shaggy said:


> you use brown or white sugar for this?
> 
> i would think brown sugar would be most yummy


Either. Depends on the mood. Sometimes I just put in ribbon cane syrup. My adult children prefer the white sugar, while the wife and I like brown or cane.


----------



## Syekick

Mister Moo said:


> Natch, Satch. Just mind to simmer so the mess won't all get glued to the pot.
> 
> Welcome to ClubOat. :ss


:tpd: What he said. You'll find your own groove for SCO and if you like them "wet" with liquid still showing when finished or "dry" with no liquid showing.


----------



## Mister Moo

Syekick said:


> ... your own groove for SCO...


Hmmmm.

C- Carbon, basis for life
O - Oxygen, basis for aerobic life
S - Sulphur, basis for molasses
CO - CLubOat, basis for new forum
SCO - Breakfast, the most important meal of the day
SCCO - Coffee roaster, the most important machine

At first it seemed random. Now I am beginning to see a pattern. There is more than chance at work where coffee, sugar, life on earth and steel cut oats are concerned. Stunning.


----------



## Savvy

Syekick said:


> *Fuzzy Logic Steel Cut Oats Recipe #2*
> 
> 1 Cup Steel Cut Oats
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Half and Half
> 1/2 Stick Butter
> 1/2 Cup Sugar


Made this one today. :dr I think its been the best SCO I've made so far. Thanks for the recipe :tu


----------



## tonyrocks922

Well, I'm not usually one to act impulsivly after reading stuff on the internet (which probably puts me in the minority of this forum - LOL), but on my way home from work after reading this thread I picked up a can of McCann's. I boiled it up last night, threw in some dried cranberrys and sliced almonds, then let it soak over night. [based on the Mccann's website directions]. When I woke up this morning I had the best breakfast I've had in ages. It was so good I just had to have a smoke right afterwards (and I NEVER smoke in the morning). (A nice little Zino Platinum-- I had to get to work).

Thanks CS for making me realize how great this stuff is. No more soggy rolled oats for me!


----------



## paperairplane

My dad is now in.... he bought a pound of oats and a rice cooker.


----------



## tzaddi

Mister Moo said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> C- Carbon, basis for life
> O - Oxygen, basis for aerobic life
> S - Sulphur, basis for molasses
> CO - CLubOat, basis for new forum
> SCO - Breakfast, the most important meal of the day
> SCCO - Coffee roaster, the most important machine
> 
> At first it seemed random. Now I am beginning to see a pattern. There is more than chance at work where coffee, sugar, life on earth and steel cut oats are concerned. Stunning.


I nominate Oat Willie for SCO Mascot.

​


----------



## Mister Moo

tonyrocks922 said:


> Well, I'm not usually one to act impulsivly after reading stuff on the internet (which probably puts me in the minority of this forum - LOL), but on my way home from work after reading this thread I picked up a can of McCann's...
> 
> Thanks CS for making me realize how great this stuff is. No more soggy rolled oats for me!


Steel cut oats in Brooklyn. Here here. Well done.

I'm OK with Oat Willie. It's a Texas, but, what isn't? I will alter my avatar byline.


----------



## tzaddi

Mister Moo said:


> Steel cut oats in Brooklyn. Here here. Well done.
> 
> I'm OK with Oat Willie. It's a Texas, but, what isn't? I will alter my avatar byline.


*Gilbert Shelton* (born May 31, 1940, Houston, Texas) is an American cartoonist and underground comix artist. He is the creator of The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers, Fat Freddy's Cat, Wonder Wart-Hog, Not Quite Dead and the cover art to The Grateful Dead's 1978 album Shakedown Street.

When I get sometime I am going to go through my underground comix collection and try and find an Oat Willie episode, although a small collection I do think I can find one. 

His other tag line, *"The most thoughtful guy in the world..."* is also catchy.

Oh Moo, who would have thought a thread about Steel Cut Oats would have such legs and so many converts to boot. :tu

PS You know what George says? *"All My Ex's Live In Texas."*


----------



## paperairplane

Funny enough, my first thought was moo was trying to spell COSTCO.... bulk oats - fiber - bulk - HA!


----------



## shaggy

ok....the oat thread is now over 200 posts......who knew?????:tu


----------



## Guest

shaggy said:


> ok....the oat thread is now over 200 posts......who knew?????:tu


The mighty little oat did know..:chk


----------



## Benz_one

I have not tried it yet, but I learned last night that some of my family like to use apple cider instead of water when making steel cut oatmeal. 

Simply use the same proportion of apple cider that you would use with water.

They seem to enjoy it.

Sounds like it would be a simple and tasty tweak to try sometime.


----------



## Mister Moo

Benz_one said:


> I have not tried it yet, but I learned last night that some of my family like to use apple cider instead of water when making steel cut oatmeal.
> 
> Simply use the same proportion of apple cider that you would use with water.
> 
> They seem to enjoy it.
> 
> Sounds like it would be a simple and tasty tweak to try sometime.


Yummm. Cider and cinnamon oats - with thick cut crispy bacon. And coffee. I'm in.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, this thread inspired me to give oatmeal another try. I simply hated oatmeal and would not eat it. Instead of getting the 8 pack, I went to the store and bought just one can. Simple, and I would not waste it if I did not like it.

Let me just say, I am indebted to you all for opening my eyes to a great thing. Now I just wish I had a good Promo code to get the 8 pack!!!!!!!


I will try some of the recipes here now. Thank you all :tu


Ron


----------



## Mister Moo

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, this thread inspired me to give oatmeal another try. I simply hated oatmeal and would not eat it. Instead of getting the 8 pack, I went to the store and bought just one can. Simple, and I would not waste it if I did not like it.
> 
> Let me just say, I am indebted to you all for opening my eyes to a great thing. Now I just wish I had a good Promo code to get the 8 pack!!!!!!!
> 
> I will try some of the recipes here now. Thank you all :tu
> 
> Ron


Welcome to the fiber-rich, steel cut oat fraternity. Good food, SCOs. Very good with thick cut crispy bacon, for example. And fresh coffee.


----------



## Ron1YY

Mister Moo said:


> Welcome to the fiber-rich, steel cut oat fraternity. Good food, SCOs. Very good with thick cut crispy bacon, for example. And fresh coffee.


There you go again!!!!! Now I have to go get thick cut bacon and try THAT with my Steel Cut Oats!!!!!! Will this madness ever end :r

Ron


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> There you go again!!!!! Now I have to go get thick cut bacon and try THAT with my Steel Cut Oats!!!!!! Will this madness ever end :r
> 
> Ron


one word.......baconsalt.com :tu


----------



## Satch

I am ruined… or should I say saved. For years I have been eating instant oatmeal. I keep some in my office at work for when I can’t grab breakfast at the house. Today I didn’t have time to eat before work and so hear I sit hungry unable to eat that horrible instant crap they call oatmeal. I mean I can’t even stand to look at…. Dam you steel cut oats!


----------



## ghostrider

Satch said:


> I am ruined&#8230; or should I say saved. For years I have been eating instant oatmeal. I keep some in my office at work for when I can't grab breakfast at the house. Today I didn't have time to eat before work and so hear I sit hungry unable to eat that horrible instant crap they call oatmeal. I mean I can't even stand to look at&#8230;. Dam you steel cut oats!


I now make a batch of 4 servings at a time, and stick them in the fridge. Cut it up and put in small tupperware and take it to work with ya.


----------



## tzaddi

Ron,

What happened, according to my archives on 01/28/08 I was all set to send you a couple of pounds courtesy of the *Oat Willie Foundation*, but I did not hear from you again?

Did you hear bad things about me? 

Wilies's offer still stands.

None the less, glad to hear you took the plunge. 
-Richard



Ron1YY said:


> Ok, this thread inspired me to give oatmeal another try. I simply hated oatmeal and would not eat it. Instead of getting the 8 pack, I went to the store and bought just one can. Simple, and I would not waste it if I did not like it.
> 
> Let me just say, I am indebted to you all for opening my eyes to a great thing. Now I just wish I had a good Promo code to get the 8 pack!!!!!!!
> 
> I will try some of the recipes here now. Thank you all :tu
> 
> Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

tzaddi said:


> Ron,
> 
> What happened, according to my archives on 01/28/08 I was all set to send you a couple of pounds courtesy of the *Oat Willie Foundation*, but I did not hear from you again?
> 
> *Did you hear bad things about me?*
> 
> Wilies's offer still stands.
> 
> None the less, glad to hear you took the plunge.
> -Richard


Absolutely Not!!!!! I don't like to waste food, and without knowing if i'd like it, I didn't want to waste you very generous offer. Now that I know I like it, we will be a trading Brother!!!!

Ron


----------



## tzaddi

Ron1YY said:


> Absolutely Not!!!!! I don't like to waste food, and without knowing if i'd like it, I didn't want to waste you very generous offer. Now that I know I like it, we will be a trading Brother!!!!
> Ron


I am not so sure after seeing this >*CLICK*

There would have to be some type of non-proliferation treaty.


----------



## Ron1YY

tzaddi said:


> I am not so suer after seeing this >*CLICK*
> 
> There would have to be some type of non-proliferation treaty.


Oh, it won't be like that.....I REALLY like SCO :ss!!!!!!

:mn

Ron


----------



## shaggy

now what has become of our favorite thread???:r


----------



## Darrell

Where can I find these oats? Does Trader Joe's have them?


----------



## tzaddi

Darrell said:


> Where can I find these oats? Does Trader Joe's have them?


Yes Darrell, I believe they have the ones in the metal tins.  Some kind of Scottish name like McCrackin or McCrevis or some such thing.


----------



## Darrell

tzaddi said:


> Yes Darrell, I believe they have the ones in the metal tins.  Some kind of Scottish name like McCrackin or McCrevis or some such thing.


I will get some this week. I am growing tired of Quaker. :tu


----------



## shaggy

Darrell said:


> I will get some this week. I am growing tired of *Quaker*. :tu


dont come in here and speak in such profanity......next week you will understand :r


----------



## Mister Moo

Satch said:


> I am ruined&#8230; or should I say saved. For years I have been eating instant oatmeal. I keep some in my office at work for when I can't grab breakfast at the house. Today I didn't have time to eat before work and so hear I sit hungry unable to eat that horrible instant crap they call oatmeal. I mean I can't even stand to look at&#8230;. Dam you steel cut oats!


Count your blessings. I had a similar thing happen to me. I once thought Oliva bundles were to die for until I had a 1998 Bolivar Corona Gigante.

I WISH I could go back...


----------



## tzaddi

*"They say ignorance is bliss."*

With knowledge comes great responsibilities.

My grandma used to say "No Brains, No headaches!"


----------



## drunkensailor

Well thanks to tzaddi, I finally tried steel cut oats. He kindly offered to send me some since I can't find them around home at all. All I can say is WOW! What a difference. Regular oatmeal does not compare. I'm sorry Mister Moo, but I didn't have time to cook crispy bacon this morning, but I promise I will remedy that this weekend. I didn't realize that steel cut oats had a prize in the pack like cracker jacks









Thanks Richard, that was quite a surprise. I've never tried one of these before but it looks delicious. Can't wait for this weekend. Steel cut oats with crispy bacon and hopefully good weather and a La Aurora.


----------



## Danimal

Great oatmeal. Bought a load of cans when they were on sale on Amazon - about $26 for 8 tins.. just a pain to cook.


----------



## Mister Moo

Danimal said:


> Great oatmeal. Bought a load of cans when they were on sale on Amazon - about $26 for 8 tins.. just a pain to cook.


Rice cooker. You gotta be rice cooker.


----------



## tzaddi

drunkensailor said:


> Well thanks to tzaddi, I finally tried steel cut oats. He kindly offered to send me some since I can't find them around home at all. All I can say is WOW! What a difference. Regular oatmeal does not compare. I'm sorry Mister Moo, but I didn't have time to cook crispy bacon this morning, but I promise I will remedy that this weekend. I didn't realize that steel cut oats had a prize in the pack like cracker jacks
> 
> Thanks Richard, that was quite a surprise. I've never tried one of these before but it looks delicious. Can't wait for this weekend. Steel cut oats with crispy bacon and hopefully good weather and a La Aurora.


Yep just like Cracker Jacks. 

So glad you enjoyed the oats, I had my first oats and rice cooker experience today and I must say it was creamy and delightful. :tu


----------



## bobarian

Dammit! Now I gotta get some when I stop at TJ's tomorrow. Looks like the rice cooker will be cooking something other than rice for the first time Saturday morning. :tu

Please guys, tell me there is no such thing as "vintage" or ISOM Steel cut oats!:dr


----------



## Mister Moo

bobarian said:


> ...Please guys, tell me there is no such thing as "vintage" or ISOM Steel cut oats!:dr


Vintage oats were cooked on Monday and there's still some left in the tupperware on Friday. No drama.


----------



## tzaddi

Bob, you dog, I had 2-3 pound bags in the van during our Chico Herf, only steps away. Oh well , it's not like you can't get 'em @ TJ's but you let me know when you want some fresh from the mill. I guess you could call them freshies 



bobarian said:


> Dammit! Now I gotta get some when I stop at TJ's tomorrow. Looks like the rice cooker will be cooking something other than rice for the first time Saturday morning. :tu
> 
> Please guys, tell me there is no such thing as "vintage" or ISOM Steel cut oats!:dr


----------



## Jbailey

Was talking with drunkensailor he came into the shop I work at thursday night and brought up this thread. So today I was out to the Grains and Green shop here in town and picked up 2lbs of steel cut oats. I've heard using a rice cooker works well with these guys. Any tips with the rice cooker?


----------



## shaggy

Jbailey said:


> Was talking with drunkensailor he came into the shop I work at thursday night and brought up this thread. So today I was out to the Grains and Green shop here in town and picked up 2lbs of steel cut oats. I've heard using a rice cooker works well with these guys. Any tips with the rice cooker?


read back on the thread as to how to cook them, there are a few really good recipies in here. all you need is here and your colon will thank you.:tu


----------



## Jbailey

Ok I'm really excited. I already have a rice cooker, picked up two 1lbs bags of steel cut oats from a local health food store. Found a couple recipes here and going to try them.

Tomorrow morning will be steel cut oats breakfast!!!!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Just nuked a bowl for a late dinner. I'm partial to a little brown sugar and cinnamon. Yummy!!


----------



## bobarian

tzaddi said:


> Bob, you dog, I had 2-3 pound bags in the van during our Chico Herf, only steps away. Oh well , it's not like you can't get 'em @ TJ's but you let me know when you want some fresh from the mill. I guess you could call them freshies


Thanks Richard, I had tried the Irish "Instant" a while back, but this was my first foray into the "good stuff" Cooked up a batch this morning in the rice cooker, worked great! Just tossed some raisins and brown sugar in after they were cooked. Tomorrow morning I am going to try cooking them with milk in the rice cooker. :tu

At TJ's as I was reading the can, a lady came up and said if you soak them overnight they cook in 10minutes. May try this next week at work as I dont wake up early enough before work to cook a regular batch.

Sure glad this slope is easier to negotiate.:r


----------

